# Oster-Smilies?



## Joachim (16. März 2008)

... na ihr wisst schon:  



(es gibt ein paar neue Smilies - für die, dies noch nicht gesehen haben  )


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. März 2008)

*AW: Oster-Smilies?*

Hi,

können wir nicht mal mehr Bierkrug-Schmeiliehs einstellen ??

Was interessiert mich Ostern.

Bier ist Leben !!


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2008)

*AW: Oster-Smilies?*

Na dann führ mich zur Quelle - nein nicht des Bieres, zu den Bierkrug-Smilies ...


----------



## Dodi (16. März 2008)

*AW: Oster-Smilies?*

Moin!

Jo nu wieder...  

Vielleicht sollten wir da mal etwas unterteilen?  
Die Weihnachts-/Winter-Smilies könnten doch nun in eine Extra-Rubrik verschoben werden, wenn das machbar ist.
Evtl. auch noch alphabetisch sortieren, damit sie leichter zu finden sind? 
Was sagt denn unser lieber Techniker dazu?


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2008)

*AW: Oster-Smilies?*

Alsoooo Kategorisiert sind se ja nun schon ...   (Normale - Ostern - Winter)

Sortieren ist denk ich auch möglich - ne Fleißaufgabe für nen Regentag.


----------

